# JFFD Placed our order!



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I ordered the beef, the chicken, and the fish!  The boys will be eating home cooking soon enough!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah!! Hope they love it (how could they not)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jffd??


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

JFFD=just food for dogs (a homecooked brand of dog food)

Yay! My vet took a look at the chicken and rice nutritional content (because that's the only one Leo eats) and she said it looks great!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Do It Yourself | Just Food For Dogs


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah ...wait do they ship the frozen food out?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Let us know how they like it


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yeah ...wait do they ship the frozen food out?


It's the do it yourself packets. They don't ship frozen meals long distance. I do think they do some local delivery.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh --- yeah i bought the do it yourself too. I make a batch every week and freeze sone each time too. They just love this stuff but i wish they had more grain free choices for purchase sine my Tweety cant have grains. Have fun cooking !!! 

My son packs some for school cuz i save some where i dont add the JFFD packet. ...now that is too funny when they beg to eat some of the dog food 😄


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Every week Hedy? I know one packet does around 10lbs of food. But I guess until you cook it, you don't realize how much it feeds. How many meals does it provide? Are you feeding 3 dogs the food twice daily? I'll be feeding 2, maybe twice daily depending on how much they like it. Right now they get Stellas freeze dried for breakfast and Fromm dry for dinner.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Every week Hedy? I know one packet does around 10lbs of food. But I guess until you cook it, you don't realize how much it feeds. How many meals does it provide? Are you feeding 3 dogs the food twice daily? I'll be feeding 2, maybe twice daily depending on how much they like it. Right now they get Stellas freeze dried for breakfast and Fromm dry for dinner.


 
I am sure Hedy will respond but I believe she feeds 4 fluffs. When you order you get 3 packets with one order. When I calculated, I expect one packet to last Tucker a month. I am hoping Rocky does well on it too-if so it will be one packet every two weeks or so.

I am still going to try to throw in some other home cooked recipes now and then-maybe from one of my cookbooks. My only concern is that the boys (IE Tucker) are going to get tired of eating the same four or five recipes over and over. Unfotunately JFFD only has 5 DIY packets-I believe.

Hoping our order comes in tomorrow or today even, I haven't checked up on the shipping yet.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hmm, my order is still waiting to be processed......


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooo I just saw on their website they do ship their product frozen accross the us!  It's ok though we'll stick with the DIY


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Shelly -- I like to cook a fresh batch of food once a week and I freeze a part of it and my kids like to make fried rice with part of it == I do not use the entire packet of supplements == i proportion it according to how much food I make.

I also have to change out some ingredients as Tweety is very sensitive and I don't want anything to upset her GI since we have stabilized it. I hated when she was sick and shaking and vomiting ~~ I won't chance her having another episode of illness.

I am very pleased with both the JFFD purchased food as well as the supplement DIY so far. All tummy's and GI's are all happy!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*squeals like a little girl* We got our order today  Pictorial this weekend!!! They sent a sample of the chicken apple bark-the boys went nuts over it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> *squeals like a little girl* We got our order today  Pictorial this weekend!!! They sent a sample of the chicken apple bark-the boys went nuts over it.



We love that treat too! Hope they like the food


----------

